# Tattoo meanings?



## Werrwoulf

Alot of travelers/crusty kids I see have face tattoos with lines and dots and other markings. Does anybody know what these means or is it all to look "tribal"? The one I see alot of a line going ear to ear cross their nose then dots underneath the line. Whats it means? thanks


----------



## CXR1037

I'd say 90% of face tats are, "I was fucked up and thought it would look cool," and about 4% are, "I thought it looked cool," and about 1% are Maori. 

cxr - face tats make me lol


----------



## Alaska

There are many ex-travelers up here with face tats. Many of them who have adopted Asatru values into their lifestyles. So there are typically eihwaz runes, Vegvisir chin tats, and some Jormungandr pieces. However, that's just how it is up here.

A lot of kids down in the states get dots, solid lines and what not. As CXR said, many peeps get face tats just because they were drunk and they thought it would look "sick as fuck". Can't speak for everyone, though.

ak - i once took a curling class


----------



## Matt Derrick

too many face tats, not enough though being put into them first. just my opinion though. i love good face tats.


----------



## daveycrockett

i always thought to myself if im going to put something on me its going to be something i know is going to be part of me for life, i put a lot of metal shit on me because i know it will always be something that will be with me for the rest of my life, my favorite is "slayer'satan laughs as you eternally rot" across my back


----------



## briancray

I prefer stuff under my shirt personally. I don't have anything against anyone with face tats, but it greatly reduces your chances of work. I'm more a hobo than a tramp so if I need money I will work for it and work hard to get the interview and work hard on the job. Face tats limit who hires you because America labels people. The tattoos I have are of a private torrent tracker I owned in college that got me through some bad times and Bus 142 the inspiration for this new lifestyle. I'd assume most face tats you're talking about resemble train tracks or I've seen some with tear drops...there's a boat load of shit you can get done. Just not my thing.


----------



## Wrecked Liberty

thats such bull crap i have a chin piece that I have no problem with, I have worked at Home Depot and Outback Steakhouse. Not only that but I have tons of work in construction. What I run into is alot of "wows" and "why". I tell people that I traveled for 9 years and Hop Freight Trains. Trust me in life when you tell some your a train hopper or atleast in the country or sticks. You get alot of "REALLY TELL ME ALL ABOUT IT PLEASE" the only down side I have ever experienced is being called CHIN alot lol. But just to be clear i gow a bit of hair over it for the interview. Thast it it is as chill as that. That looks cool but I would never do it.... Ilove it and would never ever change it ..


----------



## briancray

Construction is different man and you're talking about a chin piece which you can cover. I had an engineering job...I couldn't walk in with tear drops on my face haha. It'd be kinda funny though to see the look on their faces. I never said you cannot get work...it just limits it because people judge on first impression.


----------



## Wrecked Liberty

Unions take all kinds. Damn good site of green backs I might add... I wouldn't equate Freight trains and squatters face tattoos with prison or gangs. Way differnt. Education is way more a limit then tattoos would ever be in the first place my good sir. So the only limits you run into are the ones that you set on you self !!!!


----------



## briancray

You are missing the point I'm making and I would strongly disagree. I have no qualms with people who have face tattoos. I am just saying from personal experience through jobs I have worked at I would have not gotten the position with a face tattoo. I would bet my life savings on that. I got pestered enough after getting the job and growing out my hair. I can't speak for the Union. That is your experience and I'm telling you mine.


----------



## daveycrockett

also depends on what kind of job you have or are looking for.


----------

